# FMCSA Safety Orientation



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I've had my DOT # for almost a year and just got my letter for my safety orientation yesterday and I have a few questions.

Since I am a one man-one truck operation:

Do I need to have records for controlled substance and alcohol testing? Do I need to have a written policy in regards to the two?

Do I need to have an hours of service record? I use my truck and trailer for local landscaping and snow removal and have never traveled further than 150 air miles from home unless it was for a vacation. 

This may be an oversight on my part, but do I need to have a vehicle inspection sticker from a service shop? Do I need to keep records of daily pre-trip inspections?

Thanks


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

i've had mine (DOT #) for 22 months now, still no letter (I'm not complaining mind you)

yeah, i'm pretty sure you have to have annual inspections.


dunno about the rest, guess you'll find out.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm certainly no expert on the subject, but have been through a couple DOT audits. There are so many rules and regulations its impossible for anyone to say they know the rules. (refer to the F-750 thread where a trooper doesn't know the law) Any way, your local trucking Assoc. is a good place to get good info.
You do have to be enrolled in drug testing, you can join a nationwide company that randomly enters your name into their database and they will contact you when you or an employee (if you hire any) are selected) That company will also have a written policy or you can write your own (one positive test and your gone).
I think you only need a driving log if you drive more than 60 miles from shop. If you don't have one you will be put "out of service" which will require you to sit on the side of the road for many hours.
For my audit I needed 90 days of daily inspections and noted repairs made. Inspections are required in RI for vehicle and trailer. I don't think you need a DOT inspection sticker that is only for certain trades.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

You'll need drug & alcohol program information, but you won't get in trouble for not having it at your initial Safety Audit (not to be confused with a "Compliance Review", where they crawl up your...well, you know). HOS can be satisfied with a simple time sheet.

Anything not in compliance will be noted and you are allowed to correct it--no biggie.

HTH


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

I agree with westhardt. Ive had 2 cause I have 2 DOT numbers they are good on the initial. You only need the drug test and crap if you are over 26K GVW though 10-25999 dont have all of the requirements. I get to chuckling about the fact I had to do an application to work for myself as well as I have to do the driving records on myself annually. They must think Im gonna pull a fast one on myself


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

You are very sneaky. You might get fired.


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

2 Different LLCs


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

**whistle**


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

Some of the regulations are different if you run intrastate as opposed to interstate. Interstate will almost aways require US DOT numbers. I see you have a gooseneck trailer,if it is over 10,000 lbs when in combination with a tow vehilce,you may need a CDL class A with pintle hook endorsement., medical card.I belong to my state association, pay 140.00 for the yearin dues plus 40.00 to be in the drug consortium sponsored by the state association. My septic tank truck is 54,000lbs. no longer run interstate,I went back to commercial plates and no longer carry apportioned plates[ could get a 48 hour permit to go out of state if needed].My landscape trailer is under 10,000gvw,if I upgrade to a larger trailer and larger backhoe,I'll need the class A pintle hook endorsement. plowking


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

plowking15;1020286 said:


> Some of the regulations are different if you run intrastate as opposed to interstate. Interstate will almost aways require US DOT numbers. I see you have a gooseneck trailer,if it is over 10,000 lbs when in combination with a tow vehilce,you may need a CDL class A with pintle hook endorsement., medical card.I belong to my state association, pay 140.00 for the yearin dues plus 40.00 to be in the drug consortium sponsored by the state association. My septic tank truck is 54,000lbs. no longer run interstate,I went back to commercial plates and no longer carry apportioned plates[ could get a 48 hour permit to go out of state if needed].My landscape trailer is under 10,000gvw,if I upgrade to a larger trailer and larger backhoe,I'll need the class A pintle hook endorsement. plowking


Since I have been in business, I have only done work in the state and have not traveled outside the state for any commercial reason. In fact, all of my work has been within 150 air miles of the shop.

My trailer is rated for 14k pounds and it is registered for that. I have had a class A CDL for a few years and I do have a valid medical card.

The meeting is on Monday and the officer is actually coming by the office. He said that this is just an orientation visit. No inspections, no tickets. He just wants to review any paperwork that I currently have and let me know what else I need to stay legal.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have had a DOT number for over 4 years, and have never heard anything from them since the number was issued. ( knock on wood)


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

cold_and_tired;1020407 said:


> Since I have been in business, I have only done work in the state and have not traveled outside the state for any commercial reason. In fact, all of my work has been within 150 air miles of the shop.
> 
> My trailer is rated for 14k pounds and it is registered for that. I have had a class A CDL for a few years and I do have a valid medical card.
> 
> The meeting is on Monday and the officer is actually coming by the office. He said that this is just an orientation visit. No inspections, no tickets. He just wants to review any paperwork that I currently have and let me know what else I need to stay legal.


Let us know what he says, how it goes, what he's looking for, etc.
thanks


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

plowking15;1020286 said:


> Some of the regulations are different if you run intrastate as opposed to interstate. Interstate will almost aways require US DOT numbers. I see you have a gooseneck trailer,if it is over 10,000 lbs when in combination with a tow vehilce,you may need a CDL class A with pintle hook endorsement., medical card.I belong to my state association, pay 140.00 for the yearin dues plus 40.00 to be in the drug consortium sponsored by the state association. My septic tank truck is 54,000lbs. no longer run interstate,I went back to commercial plates and no longer carry apportioned plates[ could get a 48 hour permit to go out of state if needed].My landscape trailer is under 10,000gvw,if I upgrade to a larger trailer and larger backhoe,I'll need the class A pintle hook endorsement. plowking


What is a pintle hook endorsement?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

IDK how other states are, but I'd bet they're similar.

Class A (CDL only): any combination or single vehicle, no air brake endorsement required (included in A)
Class B (CDL only): any single vehicle with a trailer 10K or less; air brakes require endorsement
Class C (CDL opt.): any single vehicle <26,001K GVWR; trailer 10K or less; air brakes req. endorsement
Class D (std ID-10-T): any single vehicle <16,001 GVWR; trailer 10K or less

Endorsements obtainable:
-air brake
-hazmat
-double/triple (which isn't even legal here LOL)
-tanker (hazmat/tanker combination available)
-passenger
-charter bus
-school bus

Any vehicle over #8000 (trailers 10K+) plated weight needs biannual safety lane inspections (annual w/USDOT#)

I'm with Crete--never seen a pintle hook endorsement, although with some of the high-quality drivers I've seen using them, it might not be a bad idea.

:laughing:



Rc2505;1020561 said:


> I have had a DOT number for over 4 years, and have never heard anything from them since the number was issued. ( knock on wood)


Do you have carrier authority, or is it just a registrant DOT#? (which should not be displayed on vehicles, and are not subject to audits--merely for record keeping)


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

What is an "air brake endorsement"? LOL


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Why I oughta...


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

The pintle hook endorsement on a CDL-A license restricts the operator to a combination that does not include fifth wheel[eighteen wheelers]. The DOT officer at my business association meeting explained that they felt drivers were taking advantage of using a pintle hook setup to acquire a tractor traIler CDL-A, A CDL-A taken on a semi truck trailer combination could also be used to drive a pintle hook . What really sets off the DOT,is RV'ers who have operators license can tow without any restrictions if for personal use . plowking


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

plowking15;1022893 said:


> The pintle hook endorsement on a CDL-A license restricts the operator to a combination that does not include fifth wheel[eighteen wheelers]. The DOT officer at my business association meeting explained that they felt drivers were taking advantage of using a pintle hook setup to acquire a tractor traIler CDL-A, A CDL-A taken on a semi truck trailer combination could also be used to drive a pintle hook . What really sets off the DOT,is RV'ers who have operators license can tow without any restrictions if for personal use . plowking


So is it a restriction or an endorsement?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I am so confused.


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

cretebaby;1023047 said:


> So is it a restriction or an endorsement?


It is an endorsement that restricts the user to a vehicle in the pintle hook category. I don't know if gooseneck trailers fall into this category,they are technically fifth wheel. Pintle hook is easier to see around and smaller then tractor trailer to take test,hence the reason for endorsement. A landscaper who needs tthe pintle hook endorsement shouldn't have to go to school for driving a tractor trailer if not needed in his profession. DOT has a field day here with landscapers with trailers that require the endorsement,medical cards etc.Dump trucks with construction trailers depending on weight, fall into pintle hook category. plowking


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Westhardt Corp.;1023059 said:


> I am so confused.


Me too.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

plowking15;1023127 said:


> It is an endorsement that restricts the user


...


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Well I just got done with my orientation and review. Spent over two hours with the trooper.

He had a stack of paperwork that he put together that basically condensed the Federal rules down to plain english.

He reviewed the information that I had on file and explained what was necessary and what wasn't. 

According to the review, I failed. I did not have the appropriate papers regarding employee information or my annual vehicle inspection.

I was missing an employee application on myself and my three year driving record. I am not required to be a member of a drug or alcohol testing program because the GVWR of my vehicle is under 26,001 lbs. He also informed me that I dont need to run a log book unless I intend on exceeding the 100 air mile radius. I do need to keep track of my hours whenever I am running commercial (over 10,001 lbs).

He said that I need to do an annual vehicle inspection on both the truck and my trailer. He also said that I can certify myself to do it.

As of right now, I am technically running illegal until I do an annual inspection. The good part is that I just have to write a letter saying that I understand that I was in violation and that I will be correcting the problem. Once that is done, my record will be wiped clean.

All in all, it was a painless process. No vehicle inspections, no tickets. Just a trooper telling me what I need to have to be legal.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

See? How you just have to "hire" yourself...

Don't forget about the random drug testing! :laughing:

(seriously, though--LMK if you need info on that)


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

Glad you made out ok with your audit. plowking


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

Westhardt Corp.;1023237 said:


> ...


This endorsement might be a regional thing or state regulation. I couldn't find any RSA's on Federal motor carriers website to provide you with more info. I could call Truck Trooper division of NH State Police,I'll just wait until they call me for their yearly donation. plowking


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

They generally are state based, yes. I still like the idea of a restriction endorsement.


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

I talked to Federal and State today. Fed DOT told me it's up to the state to enforce it how they want. Iowa told me that as long as I have the correct permits, annual inspection copies in the trucks, then I have no inspections with them unless I get pulled over and checked. The most important thing they want is $$$$$$ now due to budget shortfalls! As long as I am following the federal and state regulations, it doesn't cost me but a 1 time $150 for hire fee to run Intrastate, and the cost of my annual inspections. Pretty painless really! I expected worse. It only took me 15 minutes to get my USDOT number, and I have to have my insurance company send a copy of my Form E to verify my commercial insurance. Plus..... one of my good accounts is an inspection facility, as well as the manager is my neighbor. Can you say free annuals!


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

an employee application?
when you're the only employee?

well, guess I know what I need.
was it a specific type of application or just a general application?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

If you have a DOT# and have carrier authority (an ICC#) then you need to follow all of these rules. You must have driver records ("driver qualification files"), and that includes you. Application, proof of pre-employment drug screen and enrollment in a random testing program, amongst other things.


----------

